# مواقف تجعل الراجل مبلول قدام خطيبته



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*مواقف تجعل الراجل مبلول قدام خطيبته *​ 

*




*​





ينفعل الرجل ويثور ويعيش في دور الشهيد لو شكت فيه خطيبته أو عاتبته لأي موقف عابر، فمثلا لو قالت له "كنت فين امبارح يا أستاذ؟" تلاقيه إداها محاضرة في القيم والمبادئ والأخلاق وإنه عمره ما كان خاين وإن الحب لا يعرف الغيرة وإن الغيرة ليست حبا ولكنها شكوك وعدم ثقة، وما إلى ذلك من الكلام الذي نحفظه جميعا ويقوله الرجل عمال على بطال رغم أنه قد يكون آخر واحد يتكلم عن المبادئ. 


وهناك 3 مواقف شهيرة تحدث في فترة الخطوبة وتجعل الرجل مبلولا أمام خطيبته: 

*تقفش على موبايله رسائل* 



عادة ما تلعب كل فتاة في موبايل شريكها لسبب غير معلوم، وفي هذه الأثناء قد تجد لديه رسائل متبادلة بينه وبين إحدى صديقاته وليس شرطا أن تكون رسائل غرامية، ولكنها حتى لو رسائل هزار وترويش إلا أنها تغضب الفتاة جدا لأن خطيبها لم يقل لها عن حكاية هذه الرسائل من قبل، وهنا يوضع الرجل في موقف لا يحسد عليه. 



*تقرأ بريده الإلكتروني السيئ *


تخيل كدة خطيبتك طلبت منك باص وورد إيميلك، ماذا ستقول لها، لو وافقت فسوف تكون وقعتك سودة لأنها ستراقبك، وإذا رفضت فسوف تكون وقعتك أسود لأنها ستشك فيك. 


وتخيل كدة كمان اتنيلت على عنيك وغلط مرة وسجلت في موقع ابيح وحطيت فية اميلك وبعتلك اميلات والمصيبة الاسود ان ميل منهم يقع في اديها ياااااااااااة هاتتبل جامد جدا قدامها ومنظرك هايبقى اوووووف
وياسلام لو واحد بقة من صحابك بعتلك ميل قليل الادب ويااااااه يكون بقةانتيمك تخيل بقة منظركم هايبقى عامل اذاي  مبلووووول جدا جدا



*تذهب لمكان عمله *

الرجل – أي رجل – يوهم خطيبته أن الكل في الكل في مكان عمله، وأنه الواد الفت التت غللي موردش على حد، وأنه يجلس في مكان غاية في الفخامة، وكل يوم يهزأ الواد الساعي ويتنرفز على المدير ويهدد بتقديم استقالته ولكنهم يبوسوا إيديه كي يظل في مكانه لأنه شايل الشغل كله. 

ولكن حينما تذهب خطيبته إلى مكان عمله، فسوف تسأل عليه رجل الأمن فلن يعرفه أساسا، ثم تصعد للإدارة التي يعمل فيها لتجده جالس على كرسي خشب برجل أقصر من باقي الأرجل الثلاثة، ويضع أمامه شاي كشري ويجلس بجانب رئيس القسم يستمع إلى تعليماته وشتائمه وينتظر أن يعطيه الملفات ليذهب بها إلى الأرشيف.


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*ينهار اسود طب ربنا امر بستر ليه بتلفت نظرنا بس لحجات زى كده شكلك هتضرب*

*موضيوع طبعا مصيبه *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع حلو يا رامى بس ليا تعليق 

لو هو قالى انه بيشتم الساعى و ....كل اللى قولته تفتكر ده شيئ يفرحنى؟؟ اكيد لا انا هضايق لعدم احترامه للى حواليه 
وبس 
ومرسيي ليك على المواضيع اللى بتكشفكم  دى يا سوسه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ينهار اسود طب ربنا امر بستر ليه بتلفت نظرنا بس لحجات زى كده شكلك هتضرب*
> 
> *موضيوع طبعا مصيبه *


 
*ههههههههه طبعا لازم نلفت نظر الناس لكل حاجة علشان مش تقولو بنيجي على المراة والكلام دة *
*المهم طبعا مش قاعدة عامة فية وفية *


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *موضوع حلو يا رامى بس ليا تعليق *
> 
> *لو هو قالى انه بيشتم الساعى و ....كل اللى قولته تفتكر ده شيئ يفرحنى؟؟ اكيد لا انا هضايق لعدم احترامه للى حواليه *
> *وبس *
> *ومرسيي ليك على المواضيع اللى بتكشفكم دى يا سوسه *


 
*تعليقك صح ياجيرل وتمام التمام *
*بس فية ناس بتتمنظر بكدة وتقول انا بقة ليا شنة ورنة في الشغل ولازم اكون حمش ولو الساعي مجابليش الجوابات في الوقت المناسب بقوم ابهدله هي بقة تحس انة حاجة جامدة كدة*

*وبعدين باكد برضة انة مش قاعدة عامة*


----------



## o0oandro0o (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يسامحك يا رامى ..... إيه اللى انت بتقوله دا .... ؟؟؟*
*دا انت بهدلتنااااااااااااااااااااا *


> *ومرسيي ليك على المواضيع اللى بتكشفكم دى يا سوسه *


*ينفع كدا يا رامى ؟؟؟؟ والمشكله محدش يقدر ينكر الكلام دا *

*على العموم ..... انا بردوا ها أغش كلمه من رامى ... مش كله طبعا كدا يا جماعه *
*فيه وفيه ... مش قاعده يعنى **:big61: *

*هو ثانى واخر موقف .... ممكن يكونوا مش قاعده لكن موضوع الموبايل دا .... متهيألى قاعده *

:36_13_1:


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 سبتمبر 2006)

o0oandro0o قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك يا رامى ..... إيه اللى انت بتقوله دا .... ؟؟؟*
> *دا انت بهدلتنااااااااااااااااااااا *
> 
> *ينفع كدا يا رامى ؟؟؟؟ والمشكله محدش يقدر ينكر الكلام دا *
> ...


 
بص ياندرو موضوع الموبايل دة قاعدة عامه صحيح
انا عن نفسي لو ارتبط هاولع فية اساسا 
شكرا ياندرو مرورك عسل وردك منور موضوعي


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا رامي مبلول دي




ramyghobrial قال:


> *تقفش على موبايله رسائل*
> عادة ما تلعب كل فتاة في موبايل شريكها لسبب غير معلوم، وفي هذه الأثناء قد تجد لديه رسائل متبادلة بينه وبين إحدى صديقاته وليس شرطا أن تكون رسائل غرامية، ولكنها حتى لو رسائل هزار وترويش إلا أنها تغضب الفتاة جدا لأن خطيبها لم يقل لها عن حكاية هذه الرسائل من قبل، وهنا يوضع الرجل في موقف لا يحسد عليه.


 
عادي
انا لما اتخطب
هحكي لخطيبي علي كل كبيره وصغيره عني
وهخليه يشوف كل حاجه عندي عشان دا حقه
وفي نفس الوقت برضه هو نفس الموضوع
عاوزه اعرف عن خطيبي الصغيره قبل الكبيره
كل حاجه في مضايه من اول ما كان في الحضانه
وبالتالي لو قريت اي حاجه من دي مش هتزعجني
الا لو هو قاصد انها تزعجني
فعادي خالص







ramyghobrial قال:


> *تقرأ بريده الإلكتروني السيئ *
> 
> 
> تخيل كدة خطيبتك طلبت منك باص وورد إيميلك، ماذا ستقول لها، لو وافقت فسوف تكون وقعتك سودة لأنها ستراقبك، وإذا رفضت فسوف تكون وقعتك أسود لأنها ستشك فيك.
> ...


 
فيها ايه لما يديني الباص ورد
وياخد بتاعي
اظن انها عادي خالص حالص
وبعدين انا لو خطيبي اداني الباص ورد بتاعه مش هدخل اتجسس عليه
هو انا بلاحق علي الي ورايا عشان ادخل اقلب في ميل غيري كمان






ramyghobrial قال:


> *تذهب لمكان عمله *
> 
> الرجل – أي رجل – يوهم خطيبته أن الكل في الكل في مكان عمله، وأنه الواد الفت التت غللي موردش على حد، وأنه يجلس في مكان غاية في الفخامة، وكل يوم يهزأ الواد الساعي ويتنرفز على المدير ويهدد بتقديم استقالته ولكنهم يبوسوا إيديه كي يظل في مكانه لأنه شايل الشغل كله.
> 
> ولكن حينما تذهب خطيبته إلى مكان عمله، فسوف تسأل عليه رجل الأمن فلن يعرفه أساسا، ثم تصعد للإدارة التي يعمل فيها لتجده جالس على كرسي خشب برجل أقصر من باقي الأرجل الثلاثة، ويضع أمامه شاي كشري ويجلس بجانب رئيس القسم يستمع إلى تعليماته وشتائمه وينتظر أن يعطيه الملفات ليذهب بها إلى الأرشيف.


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقها مش تطمن بعلها بيشتغل ايه
ولا هي تدبيسه ولا يمكن تدبيسه


----------



## ميريت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بص ياندرو موضوع الموبايل دة قاعدة عامه صحيح
> انا عن نفسي لو ارتبط هاولع فية اساسا
> شكرا ياندرو مرورك عسل وردك منور موضوعي


 



هتولع في ايه خطيبتك ولا الموبايل:t32: :t32:


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*حد يولع في خطيبتة ياشيخة عيب عليكي *
*هاولع في الموبايل طبعا*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*علي فكرة يا رامي 

البنت من السهل جدا انها تتقرطس ويضحك عليها بجد

يعني مثلا




			تقفش على موبايله رسائل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سهل جدا تعمل فولدر تحول فيه الرسائل بتاعتك وتحطه في مكان مخفي في الموبايل وابقي قابلني لو عرفت توصله وممكن تقفله بباسورد كمان وتقولها ده جاي مع الموبايل لو قفشه ههههه




			تقرأ بريده الإلكتروني السيئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اي واحد بيستعمل الانترنت عنده اكتر من بريد اليكتروني 

سهل اديها واحد بستعمله نادرا او بتاع شغلي معين علي الانترنت 

اما بقي الحالة ال3 فا دي مش قاعدة 

بس اقولك حاجة بقي

يوم ما الواحد يحب بجد ومش تدخل معاه مسائلة عند وقتها هتكون مليا الدنيا وماليه عنيه ومش هيفكر يعمل حاجة من وراها او حاجة تتضايقها 

سيبك الحب ده عملة نادرة جدا*


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*صح مغلطتش فى كلامك *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايه العقل ده  يا مينا هتتحسد
كلامك صح طبعا*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ايه العقل ده  يا مينا هتتحسد
> كلامك صح طبعا*


*
نعم نعم :t32: :t32: :t32: 

امال انا قبل كدا كنت ايه بشد في شعري وبقطع هدومي :beee: *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*تقريبا هههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *تقريبا هههههههههههه*



*ماشي يا زعابير امشير :a82: 

الغضب الساطع قادم :spor22: *


----------



## ميريت (23 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متزلعش اوي كدا يا مينا



انا عجبني اوي جملتك انه الي بيحب مش بتبقا فارقه معاه حاجه
ومش بيحاول يعمل حاجه تزعل حبيبته
ومش بيخبي عليها اي حاجه

الست سهل اوي انها تامن ويضحك عليها علي راي هوت
سهل جدا لو بتحب بتبقا عاميه
الحب بيخلي الست زي الطفله الصغيره
مفاتيحها في ايد الشخص الي بتحبه
هو بس الي بتنسي الدنيا كلها معاه
هو بس الي بتسمع كلامه
هو بس الي كلامه اوامر
من غير تفكير تتنفذ
هو بس الي يهمها وهو بس الي عندها بالدنيا وتتحرق الدنيا كلها من غيره
من غيره تحس انها تايهه بتتخبط يمين وشمال

لو الست وصلت للمرحله دي
هتسامح باي هفوه او غلطه
لانه هيبقا في نظرها حبيبها دا مبيغلطش


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*صح يامريت احييكي على كلامك*


----------



## ميريت (23 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بقول الي انا شايفاه يارامي
مش اكتر


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا ودي الحقيقة كمان شكرا يا فندم*


----------



## romyo (18 يناير 2007)

موضوعك هايل يا رامى 
بس كله فضايح..الله يسامحك
 خطيبتى عملت بنصايحك  وكانت ناقص تفتش الشرااااااااااب  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
بس اوعى تقول باقى الاسرار لحسن مش هنلاقى حاجة نعملها​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

romyo قال:


> موضوعك هايل يا رامى
> 
> بس كله فضايح..الله يسامحك
> خطيبتى عملت بنصايحك وكانت ناقص تفتش الشرااااااااااب !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
طيب كويس كويس 
طيب هي فتشت جيب قوضتك ولا لا 
احسن تكون مخبي حاجة كدة ولا كدة


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

تقريبا الموضوع ده قديم 
بس هقول تعليقى 
الاول الموضوع حلو اوى اوى
بس ايه بقى
حكاية الموبيل ده اعتقد دى حاجة تخصة 
اه احنا الاتنين واحد ومفيش حاجة تستخبى علينا خالص علشان هنعرفها هنعرفها
بس فى فرق انه من نفسة يجى يورينى الرسايل واشوف انا الرسايل 
اعتقد دى اهانة ليه اوى 
وكمان اللى مرضهوش عليا مرضهوش عليه 
فانا مش همسك موبيلة الا اذا استدعى الامر كده او هو ورانى 
فين الثقة يا جماعة
وكمان معاها الباص ورد بتاع الايميل 
مش يمكن فيه رسالة المفروض مشفهاش وتخص حد من اصحابة 
وليه ادور وراه 
هو شخصيا قدامى ملهاش لازمة انى ادور وراه ده شغل عيال
وحكاية اروحلة الشغل نعتقدهاش خالص 
الا فى الضرورة او هو يكون عارف ده قبلها كمان
يبقى كده عمرة ما هيكون مبلول قدامى 
فين الثقة 
يبقى حب ازاى بس
كفاية بقى كده ​


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يارامي وفعلا موضوع الموبايل دا اشهر من النار علي العلم

وموضوع الايميل الواد لو  ناصح يديها ايميل عامله جديد علشان لما تطلبه تاخده وتلاقيه فاضي

هههههههههههههه

اكشف كمان وكمان يارامي دا فضايح تمام


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> تقريبا الموضوع ده قديم
> 
> بس هقول تعليقى
> الاول الموضوع حلو اوى اوى
> ...


 
شكرا ياتينا بس عادي طالما معندوش حاجة يخاف منها 
يقولها لخطيبتة احسن


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل يارامي وفعلا موضوع الموبايل دا اشهر من النار علي العلم
> 
> ...


 
الواد كدة مش ناصح ياكاتي 
كدة واد كذاب :spor22:


----------

